

The VP of Devil’s Advocacy - ghosh
http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/27/the-vp-of-devils-advocacy/

======
beachriot
just hire any asshole attorney and he or she will justify the anything -
including the exact opposite of what you want to hear.

